# Charging Deep Cycle Batt w/Honda EU1000



## cliff (Mar 8, 2009)

I need to come with some quiet way of topping off a 12v deep cycle battery out in the woods and am looking at a Honda EU1000 generator. This is about the biggest machine I have room to carry but is it up to the task?

It will produce roughly 800 watts AC and 8 amps DC. The question is, will the 8 amps do the job or would an AC charger plugged into the AC outlet be a better deal?

I have a 10 amp Minnkota charger but am wondering if 800 watts is enough to operate this. 

Any info would be appreciated because I know very little about this stuff.


----------



## Morelite (Mar 8, 2009)

removed because I was thinking wrong again.


----------



## Turbo Guy (Mar 8, 2009)

10 amps. at 12 volts is 120 watts add 20% for losses so 144 watts required from generator. I would use an IOTA DLS 30 myself as you could charge three time as fast. I use a IOTA DLS 45 myself to charge my 250 AH deep cycles which I use as a power source for my hobby chargers at the field.


http://www.solarseller.com/_iota_ba..._battery_chargers__instock_and_ready_to_s.htm


Charles


----------



## steveG (Mar 8, 2009)

My 2 older Honda generators both have 12v battery charger outputs, but I don't have any clue how many amps they're rated at.


----------



## dexter49 (Mar 8, 2009)

Morelite said:


> Your 10 amp charger is going to need 1,200 watts or more to charge at 10amps. Your charger will still work but it won't be charging at the rated output, it will be in the 6 to 7 amp range.



Are you sure about that? Doesn't a "10 amp" charger refer to output current at 12 volts, which would be 10 amps x 12 volts = 120 watts output? To need 1,200 watts input would mean a charger efficiency of 10%, and a really HOT charger since it would be converting over 1000 watts to heat.


----------



## Morelite (Mar 8, 2009)

dexter49 said:


> Are you sure about that? Doesn't a "10 amp" charger refer to output current at 12 volts, which would be 10 amps x 12 volts = 120 watts output? To need 1,200 watts input would mean a charger efficiency of 10%, and a really HOT charger since it would be converting over 1000 watts to heat.


 Your right, I don't known why I was thinking that was 10amps @ 120v.


----------



## digitor (Mar 9, 2009)

The Honda 12V output is unregulated, so needs monitoring to avoid frying your battery. A three stage charger plugged in to the AC outlet will do a much better and quicker job - mind you, one more thing to carry! And yes, a 20A charger will only load the generator to about 300W at maximum output.

I use of these when I go bush: Christie Generator, although it's a bit noisy running at full output. (But there's not normally anybody else within earshot - which is just the way I like it :twothumbs ) The EU series Hondas are much quieter.

Cheers


----------



## Russel (Mar 9, 2009)

digitor said:


> The Honda 12V output is unregulated, so needs monitoring to avoid frying your battery.


 
The times that I have tried to charge a car battery with the 12v output on a small honda generator I found that I was lucky to get more than 1.5 amps charge current. The unregulated voltage from this output was too low to even come close to its max output when charging a car battery. Unless maybe the battery is completely discharged.



digitor said:


> A three stage charger plugged in to the AC outlet will do a much better and quicker job - mind you, one more thing to carry! And yes, a 20A charger will only load the generator to about 300W at maximum output.


 
I completely agree! You would be much happier with an AC charger plugged into the generator to charge your battery.

Russ


----------



## digitor (Mar 9, 2009)

Russel said:


> The times that I have tried to charge a car battery with the 12v output on a small honda generator I found that I was lucky to get more than 1.5 amps charge current. The unregulated voltage from this output was too low to even come close to its max output when charging a car battery. Unless maybe the battery is completely discharged.
> Russ


Interesting! I've measured 8 Amps at about 15V into a fully charged 75AH Deep Cycle battery from my Honda EU20 generator, I don't have an EU10 though, that may be different. (This is with the Eco-Throttle turned off, as specified in the manual)

Cheers


----------



## Alan B (Mar 9, 2009)

The charging output on the Honda generators I have used (many) is unregulated and will crank nearly 8A into a fully charged battery. I have seen pretty vigorous bubbles form in a fully charged battery from this setup.

Measuring this current is not simple to do as the meter introduces impedance and the current is not DC so the reading may be very low. A true DC RMS meter is required and most meters do not have the correct reading. I did not try to read the current, but 1.5A will not cause the rate of bubble formation I was seeing, it exceeded that of other chargers I was using so that gave a rough indication of current.

I would recommend a Progressive Dynamics RV supply/charger, similar to the IOTA. This type of charger will charge rapidly which is important to keeping the generator runtime short, and it will protect the battery from overcharge. It also will protect equipment connected to the battery and operate it directly from the generator or other AC source while charging the battery.


----------



## Russel (Mar 9, 2009)

Alan B said:


> The charging output on the Honda generators I have used (many) is unregulated and will crank nearly 8A into a fully charged battery. I have seen pretty vigorous bubbles form in a fully charged battery from this setup.


 
Huh, well the older EX650 Honda generator that I have will won't provide much current at all to a 80% charged battery. Although, I must admit the generator is around 20 years old. I assume the newer ones are different. In either case, overcharging or undercharging with the Honda gen 12v output, an external charger is called for.

Russ


----------



## zemmo (Mar 9, 2009)

I use an EU1000 and also an EU2000 to charge the batteries in my off-grid cabin in Alaska. Currently I'm using the charger in a Pro-sine inverter to charge an 800 ah battery pack. I use the larger generator at first at about 80 amps, then use the smaller gennie to finish the charge. I have used several chargers and gennies over the years, and was initially amazed at how many more amps I got with the EU (which has a built-in inverter) over an older EX1000 (which uses older, heavier transformer based tech), when charging with a solid state charger. Sorry, I don't remember the data, but it may have been almost 50% more--the chargers really liked the wave form of the EU a lot more. 

I have run mine and run mine with excellent results, although I did put another carb on the 1000. The 1000 doesn't run very well after about an hour when it's really cold, < -35F), if that's a problem for you. 

I would get a good modern charger and you should be very happy.


----------



## cliff (Mar 12, 2009)

This information is much appreciated. If I am reading this correctly, an EU1000 has enough power to run my 10 amp Minnkota AC charger just as though it was plugged into the wall of the garage.

If so, I will be picking up an EU1000. The EU2000 is probably a better deal, but it is just too big for my situation.

Thanks again.


----------



## 65535 (Mar 12, 2009)

800 watts will run most items you plug into the wall. Heavy duty appliances like large powerful food processors and microwaves or vacuum cleaners and hairdryers won't run, but most normal stuff will.


----------



## Alan B (Mar 12, 2009)

cliff said:


> This information is much appreciated. If I am reading this correctly, an EU1000 has enough power to run my 10 amp Minnkota AC charger just as though it was plugged into the wall of the garage.
> 
> If so, I will be picking up an EU1000. The EU2000 is probably a better deal, but it is just too big for my situation.
> 
> Thanks again.



Should be fine. I use a Progressive Dynamics 9260C 60 amp RV charger/power supply with my EU2000i. Your 10A charger is a pretty light load even for an EU1000i. You might want to look for a 30A RV charger/power supply to minimize the runtime on your genset. 10A chargers take a long time.


----------

